# Aptitude Test



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

My son,a 1st year Inside Wireman apprentice-(who start @ 45% of a Journeymans' rate)-is only about $4.00 per hour behind a Journeyman Data/Telecom guys' rate.The wage difference,in my area,is about twenty dollars per hour,plus the benefits package is much better.Steve.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You want to take college algebra, upto the Math 111 level. Study hard. If you have no reading comprehension, I don't know what advice to offer you.


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm about to apply as well, so I've been searching for a study guide too. Search the forums for a thread called "IBEW Study Guide." It contains a link to a page where you can download a study guide. I went through it, and for the most part, it was incredibly easy. So much so that I was actually suspicious. On the other hand, there's another thread somewhere on the forum in which a person who just took the test said that many of the questions were almost right from the study guide, so go figure.

There are some practice questions on the IBEW apprenticeship site. I don't have the exact link, but again, it will turn up with a quick look. Those questions were a little more difficult, but I thought they were still fairly simple.

Based on the aforementioned evidence, I think I will do well. It seems that anyone with a fair amount of aptitude in reading, computation, algebra, reasoning, and a general mechanical sense could do well.  Then again, I haven't seen the test. Best of luck to us both!


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

c_hargraves said:


> I'm going to apply for the IBEW LU98 in April and I was wondering if there are any books or study guides I should check out to be sure I'm fully prepared for the test.
> 
> Also, I'm more interested in teledata but I was told that inside wiremen get paid better, and are more well rounded electricians, therefore getting more work. Is this true?


 
you need to learn as much as possible. The IBEW is losing alot of telecom work to non union and CWA. Inside wiremen do it all.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

*Good Luck!*

Are you applying for the apprenticeship, or are you applying for work? Some Locals use a different set of classifications similar to the old IJ program (older members will remember this). If you are applying for apprenticeship, study your algebra. If you are applying for work, but are not a JW and not an apprentice, you will want to study some light NEC (if that's possible), Ohm's Law, pipe bending, and some light theory (again... if that's even possible). The evaluation that I use has questions ranging from entry level all the way to engineering level. There is some math, a lot of Code (generally what a 2nd year apprentice would already know by heart), a little theory, and blueprint symbology.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

boulengerina said:


> Are you applying for the apprenticeship, or are you applying for work? Some Locals use a different set of classifications similar to the old IJ program (older members will remember this). If you are applying for apprenticeship, study your algebra. If you are applying for work, but are not a JW and not an apprentice, you will want to study some light NEC (if that's possible), Ohm's Law, pipe bending, and some light theory (again... if that's even possible). The evaluation that I use has questions ranging from entry level all the way to engineering level. There is some math, a lot of Code (generally what a 2nd year apprentice would already know by heart), a little theory, and blueprint symbology.
> 
> Hope this helps.


But start on the math so you will be ahead of the curve when you want to be a full apprentice.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree start on the math. And I do not agree about the reading comprehension. If that is an issue, read more. Find something interesting and practice, that is after all how everyone I know that reads and comprehends well got there:thumbsup:
Granted it will take time, but the worst that will happen is that someone will get a little better at reading.


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

I just took the aptitude test for Local 26 last night. It was absolutely nothing like that test study guide that has been posted on this forum. The 3D spatial test has been removed. There were 33 algebra questions. No basic math like on the study guide. The algebra is pretty tough, no one in our test group finished the section in the time given. The reading was 36 questions and pretty simple. I can not stress it enough that if you want to do well in the algebra section you need to study, there were problems I couldn't begin to remember how to work out and I haven't been out of school but a few years.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

*IBEW Placement Exam*

If you passed math in high school, and took the regular level math classes all four years, you should just need a basic review.

From what I have heard, the aptitude test is pass/fail. 

The interview is everything, it is what you bring to the table, who you are.

We need people who are not the best and brightest technically, but who have great people skills. Sure, we need both, but I've learned the man with the most people skill potential is who goes the furthest. Now if you match a complementary pair together, you've got MONEY MONEY MONEY!

My advice is read, 'How to win friends and influence people.' Sounds corny to those who haven't read it, but those who have can attest... Right Phat?


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> My advice is read, 'How to win friends and influence people.' Sounds corny to those who haven't read it, but those who have can attest... Right Phat?


How To Win Friends and Influence People is an excellent book. I followed the advice in the book and got some good results at work. It's simple and effective.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

mts281 said:


> I just took the aptitude test for Local 26 last night. It was absolutely nothing like that test study guide that has been posted on this forum. The 3D spatial test has been removed. There were 33 algebra questions. No basic math like on the study guide. The algebra is pretty tough, no one in our test group finished the section in the time given. The reading was 36 questions and pretty simple. I can not stress it enough that if you want to do well in the algebra section you need to study, there were problems I couldn't begin to remember how to work out and I haven't been out of school but a few years.


Not all tests are the same format. I've taken 2 aptitude tests so far. The first one I thought was in line with the study guide, but stupid me didn't bring a watch and didn't even have time to look at the last 1/3 of the math section so I can't say if paper folding and mechanical aptitude were on it. The test was taken extremely seriously by the test givers and I think was an NJATC standardized bubble style battery.

The second test I took was not timed and it could have been very easy to cheat with a calculator because nobody was monitoring me. I just walked in to the local, said I wanted to apply and was given a test right then and there. A kid came in and took the test while I was taking mine and actually answered his cellphone a few times. It was not a bubble style test, more like something you would get in highschool. The lady that gave it to me said it's best not to answer if I'm not sure I'm right. There was no reading comprehension, just math that ranged from laughably easy to questions at the same level of the most difficult in the study guide, along with 2 or 3 questions that required some previous exposure to electrical calculations.

So to the OP, I guess there are a couple different types of tests out there, but if you can't solve all the math questions on the study guide you'll be in trouble.


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

mts281 said:


> I just took the aptitude test for Local 26 last night. It was absolutely nothing like that test study guide that has been posted on this forum. The 3D spatial test has been removed. There were 33 algebra questions. No basic math like on the study guide. The algebra is pretty tough, no one in our test group finished the section in the time given. The reading was 36 questions and pretty simple. I can not stress it enough that if you want to do well in the algebra section you need to study, there were problems I couldn't begin to remember how to work out and I haven't been out of school but a few years.


mts281, do you remember any specifics about the algebra? If you could remember anything about particular problems, I'd be interested. Was it solving systems of equations with multiple variables? y=mx+b type stuff?


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

Things like G= (gm^2+4g-9gm+3m^2)/(3gm^2-4gm+8m^2) were the ones that got me. I think they are just simplifying problems but its been about 6 years since I had a math class. There were a lot of multiple variable problems like r=5, m=8 and n=2. Rewrite the problem out and solve. Pretty simple. I looked through an ugly's reference book and some calculations are similar.


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

mts281 said:


> Things like G= (gm^2+4g-9gm+3m^2)/(3gm^2-4gm+8m^2) were the ones that got me. I think they are just simplifying problems but its been about 6 years since I had a math class. There were a lot of multiple variable problems like r=5, m=8 and n=2. Rewrite the problem out and solve. Pretty simple. I looked through an ugly's reference book and some calculations are similar.


An "ugly's" reference book? What's that? Dope slap me if that's a dumb question .

Sounds like it's just basic order of operations/FOIL/general equation manipulation stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, basic order of operations, simplifying etc. Don't really recall any FOIL problems. It's been so long since I was in math I have to stop and think when something asks me for the product.  http://www.amazon.com/Uglys-Electri...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261448279&sr=8-1 is the book I was talking about. I gotta go a feeling the aptitude test was geared towards people right out of school. I was an A student in algebra but when somethings not used it is forgotten. Go figure.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

mts281 said:


> Yes, basic order of operations, simplifying etc. Don't really recall any FOIL problems. It's been so long since I was in math I have to stop and think when something asks me for the product.  http://www.amazon.com/Uglys-Electri...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261448279&sr=8-1 is the book I was talking about. I gotta go a feeling the aptitude test was geared towards people right out of school. I was an A student in algebra but when somethings not used it is forgotten. Go figure.


I definitely remember foil problems on the JATC battery and I believe also there were some where you had to find x when it has 2 solutions because of a + or - sign (the sign with a + over top a -); Used for plotting curves on a graph, although that part wasn't actually part of the test.


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

Now that you say something i do remember a bunch of charts you had to come up with an equation for. There were also the patter ones like 21 36 51 etc


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

I got the letter from the NJATC in MD today saying that I had passed the test. They did not tell me how I had done on the test as someone here had said before it will just be PASS / FAIL. There was some other stuff about making sure all your records, etc were in order. I was told to bring this stuff with me when I applied so go figure. They also recommend bring in any letters of reference from current or former employers. Wish there was a way to get my current employer to write a letter but if I asked I'm pretty sure I would be collecting unemployment. :no: Now just a long wait until the interviews in June.


----------



## seena (Apr 19, 2010)

The National Electrical Contractors Association (NECA) and the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW) jointly sponsor apprenticeship training programs that offer you the opportunity to earn wages and benefits while you learn the skills needed for a trade that can be both challenging and rewarding. You will have the chance to use your mind, as well as your physical skills, to complete work in a variety of settings with the constant opportunity to learn something new.
This brochure is intended to help you make an informed decision about whether or not you would like to pursue an electrical apprenticeship. It will explain how the application process works. It has three parts:​


LEARNING ABOUT ELECTRICAL WORK— provides information about the work done in electrical work specialties and the abilities those specialties require. It contains an abilities checklist you can complete to determine whether or not electrical work suits you.
APPLYING FOR APPRENTICESHIP — provides information about the qualification requirements and application process. It contains a reminder list to help you with the testing process.
PREPARING FOR THE TEST—provides sample questions and answers from the NJATC Aptitude Test Battery, which is a part of the application process.


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

def try to go for inside wireman. Its the highest paid class but also has the most unemployed..as for the test brush up on algebra....and the reading comprehension is self explanatory


----------

